# PS Classic Prob



## cdcrossy (Mar 13, 2019)

hi just a quick one i have found the little black and red scandisk usbs work but now i have put autobleem on the 64 stick and i have 2 ps classic consoles and it works on one and not the other any ideas thanks in advance.


----------



## notimp (Mar 13, 2019)

Reasons why a PS Classic wont boot a USB stick:

1. You didn't pull the power cord, before inserting the USB stick. Unplug, wait for 10 seconds, plug back in. Try again.
2. The USB stick is not formated in fat32 (at least for the first boot bleemsync the supposedly will support more file systems), or it is corrupted. Run a Windows Scandisc on it (rightclick on the drive, properties, tools, scandisc).
3. You have plugged in a 8bitdo receiver dongle (> firmware 1.19) in PS mode at the same time. Remove it for the boot procedure, then plug it back in.
4. The USB stick draws too much bower to be used on a USB 2.0 port.


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 13, 2019)

The PSC USB ports are current-limited to about 100mA internally, so if you connect a device that requires more current (such as certain flash drives), the voltage will drop below USB spec (4.4V) and it won't work. A powered hub helps this situation by providing the power requirements to the flash drive from the USB hub's external power adapter, rather than trying to pull it through the PSC's USB ports. This is why powered hubs are recommended, as they work with more modern flash drives (USB3) that may require more than 100mA to operate.

You can remove this limit by performing this hardware mod: Bridge the two resistors depicted in these screenshots to remove the 100mA current-limit, but do not use a power supply greater than 2A if you do this. Also note: these are zoomed in pictures, so the resistors are actually much smaller than they appear.


----------



## cdcrossy (Mar 13, 2019)

thanks for replying i have 2 ps classics it worked in one but ont the other strange i had to try a different one it was on autobleem but bleemsync seemed to work i tried formatting in admin tools scanned it tried different size same make usb drives its mad


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

If you want an example of a USB 2.0 stick that works on the PSC (as tested on my end), but draws less < 100 ma, the Sandisk Cruzer line should work flawlessly.


----------



## notimp (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes, best sticks to buy probably are Sandisk Cruzer Fit (USB 2.0) at the moment. They are cheap, tiny, and work flawlessly.

But then I also bought a SanDisk Ultra Fit 128 GB (USB 3.1), and it works as well. At least with Retroboot. (Stand alone package to get retroarch booting on the PS Classic - has nothing to do with Bleemsync or Autobleem.)

I had it not work for a few boot attempts (from about 100 I've surely done so far) once, and let the device sit unplugged for a while, wile I did a Windows Checkdisk (no errors found), and then it worked for the next 20 attempts again. I also had a scare with maybe file corruption on the stick once (some playlist files suddenly became 1k without content), but that could also be something I've done with a MacOS editor which might have auto saved - so I currently dont know.  Apart from that I'm using the stick without issues.

Well - Retroarch crashes regularely - if I stress it, but that could be multiple factors as well (cores not optimized, me using an older binary, ...). Retroboot tries to reboot Retroarch, when it detects, that its not running anymore - so its been bareable. 

Oh, and I'm doing all this, while having an 8bitdo wireless receiver attached at port 1. So thats not an issue (apart from during the bootup process - see first posting.  ).


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

notimp said:


> Yes, best sticks to buy probably are Sandisk Cruzer Fit (USB 2.0) at the moment. They are cheap, tiny, and work flawlessly.
> 
> But then I also bought a SanDisk Ultra Fit 128 GB (USB 3.1), and it works as well. At least with Retroboot. (Stand alone package to get retroarch booting on the PS Classic - has nothing to do with Bleemsync or Autobleem.)
> 
> ...



Just a suggestion is all, Sony didn't design the PSC with >100 ma USB devices in mind, not sure how one can change that without either making modifications to the USB voltage regulator (or whatever part of the mobo regulates the 100 ma limit) or some USB hub? IDK to  be honest. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## notimp (Mar 13, 2019)

Without modification you cant. (Bleemsync is working on a kernel to restore the data lane to the back USB port, that doesnt have that limitation.)

The thing is, that you are playing around the margins of your UBS 3.0 (/3.1) stick dealing with basically brownouts. Some might be better at it, some might be worse. (USB 3 spec demands more mA than USB 2.0 in spec.)

And so far I've had more success than I'd thought I have, using that specific USB 3.1 stick I mentioned.

I had it in use for about 4 weeks now, and I'm not scared of dataloss. I've even begun to start to work on a "several fullsets" collection on  it (3 hours of regex parsing per set, to only have the files in there I want.. ).

Its fine.

But then I dont use Bleemsync, which might play into it as well. Not certain. It shouldnt, but it might.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

notimp said:


> Without modification you cant. (Bleemsync is working on a kernel to restore the data lane to the back USB port, that doesnt have that limitation.)
> 
> The thing is, that you are playing around the margins of your UBS 3.0 (/3.1) stick dealing with basically brownouts.
> 
> ...



Maybe give AutoBleem a whirl? It's pretty no-frills and easy to set up


----------



## notimp (Mar 13, 2019)

No - I'm set so far.

I use xpandr
https://github.com/kounch/psxc_xpandr
for expanding the PC Classic carousel on one usb stick i have,

and Retroboot
https://www.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...2h/release_psc_retroboot_055_the_lightweight/
(Boots Retroarch, has a few interesting modifications, that make it more stable and interesting.)

on the other.

xpandr is great, because, it allows me to add games by simply modifying folders, the database file then gets created on boot. Which means I can do it on different OSes, and with some commandline magic, it simply suits me.  Dont need a GUI for that, dont need a "web service" like Bleemsync insists on providing.. 

Codewise, I'm running KMFDManics Retroarch cores on Reroboot, which are probably the best optimized at the moment.

edit: Retroboot, from 0.5 onwards also uses KMFDManics Retroarch cores, so it has become even easier for 'normal folks' to use them as well.

And 0.5.5 added XInput support, which probably means, I could put the 8bitdo Dongle in XInput mode, and never have the popup cursor issue again (8bitdo basically downgraded their product with an update, that always puts a mouse cursor on screen in PS Classic mode...). Dealing with that has cost me hours..  They've done it for all those users who bought a PS Classic, didn't mod it in any way - but still want access to the hidden emu menu. Who are those people? I tell you. They don't exist.  8bitdo. What a company... Downgrading their product, for a userbase that doesnt exist...

If XInput mode is implemented well - switching to that, solves the entire issue.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

notimp said:


> No - I'm sett so far.
> 
> I use xpandr
> https://github.com/kounch/psxc_xpandr
> ...




As long as it works, then, it's all good


----------



## notimp (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh - and team bleemsyncs response to the "mouse cursor shows up on screen with 8bitdo dongle"? Not our department - wont even look into it. Of course.  And some snippy comment about "buy 2 USD bluetooth dongle instead" (8bitdo emulates different input schemes and has the benefit of also having somewhat optimized stick sensitivity already in the hardware layer. It is 14 USD at the moment. Many people with PS Classics bough them -- leave it to the Bleemsync team again to not care and do nothing.

*grmpgh* (I'm just bashing for bashings sake...  )

Now Retroboot has XInput support. If done properly, that solves it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

notimp said:


> Oh - and team bleemsyncs response to the "mouse cursor shows up on screen with 8bitdo dongle"? Not our department - wont even look into it. Of course.  And some snippy comment about "buy 2 USD bluetooth dongle instead" (8bitdo emulates different input schemes and has the benefit of also having somewhat optimized stick sensitivity already in the hardware layer. It is 14 USD at the moment. Many people with PS Classics bough them -- leave it to the Bleemsync team again to not care and do nothing.
> 
> *grmpgh* (I'm just bashing for bashings sake...  )
> 
> Now Retroboot has XInput support. If done properly, that solves it.



I only use 8bitDo for my SuperNT (solid system and controllers BTW), so I wouldn't know how that translates on the PSC


----------



## renegade2k82 (Oct 29, 2019)

How do you use a usb powered hub and still use 2 controllers to play 2 players games?I have tried a otg adapter and it will not work.


----------

